# *The Amazing European City Thread*



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Brussels: (pics taken by SSP forumer Grumpy)

After seeing a couple of pics of Brussels i have fallen i love with this city  It looks like a mix of London, Paris and Amsterdam, it looks perfect.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful pictures! The continent has such great beauty.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

awesome...continue this thread


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Brussels is very beautiful indeed, however I dont like the Brussels skycrapers.
In fact Brussels is the capital of Europe


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

Rotterdam Panorama move from the left to the right.
Long photo...-->>>


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Sounds like someone ripped off my idea..but its cool! Beautiful pictures everyone.


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

Amazing pics and cities!!


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

Krakow, Poland


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^^ Nice pics sihi

More:

Note that none of these are mine.

Paris:





Frankfurt:



Amsterdam:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

SuomiPoika said:


> Brussels: (pics taken by SSP forumer Grumpy)
> 
> After seeing a couple of pics of Brussels i have fallen i love with this city  It looks like a mix of London, Paris and Amsterdam, it looks perfect.


I totally agree with you! Brussels has things that ressembles London, Paris and Amsterdam or even a British, French and Dutch city in general. I enoyed my visit to Brussels partly because of this. Europe can really be a pleasantly transitional region where architectural and other cultural characteristics blend gradually. I would go even further and say that Lille, France, near the Belgian border has always reminded me of a British and a Belgian city. You'll notice if you look on aerials in Google Maps or Google Earth that Lille has a rather British city layout, with long rows of buildings and attached houses with gardens and ample greenery, rather than a more French, dense layout of massive "immeubles" with courtyards, and buildings that often form caddy-corner triangles due to many diagonal/radiating avenues. I find that interesting.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen - Denmark*
See more pics in my: Summer in Copenhagen Thread


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ very nice


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

wow praque looks really nice...I'm going there next week and I'm relly excited about! :banana: 
Here's a single picture from Copenhagen (is isn't mine - from SSC)


----------



## P-T-R (Jun 7, 2006)

*Amsterdam* 

(none of these pics are mine)


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

Wow Rotterdam looks beautiful. I cannot wait until I visit in November.


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

Poznan, Poland 
(by subs)


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

A lot of great pics from Amsterdam by _AMS_guy_ :
here


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

A couple of my Helsinki pics:


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Salzburg









Innsbruck









London


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

God I love Europe - it's so livable and beautiful! :drool:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok someone please please please post some aerial pics of Athens....

Where are the Moscow, St Petersburg, Istanbul, Lisbon, Budapest, Vienna, Edinburgh, Dubrovnik, Venice, Florence, Munich, Dresden, Lyon, Strasbourg, Ljubljana, Turin, Valencia, Toledo, Seville, Oporto, Rouen pics?

For the small (but intensely dense) places, anyone got Ronda, Mykonos, Monte Carlo, Santorini, Cesky Krumlov, Luxembourg?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok Valencia, Spain
tributes and flowers to Mr Wolf:



















Mestalla stadium illuminated in the distance:
























































Plaza de la Reina: 



























The tower of the city council decorated with christmas lights:









It's very pleasant to walk between these streets watching the facades and discovering surprising corners:









The central market and the Lonja on the middle of the image: 









Central market's main dome:









A detail of the gothic building "la Lonja", declared World Heritage by UNESCO:









The center offers variety of domes, bell towers and pinnacles:









Plaza de la Virgen:









Cathedral roofs:









Once down in the streets, the impressive baroque facade of the cathedral :









The City of Arts and Sciences, one of the biggest cultural complexes in the world:




































some more:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London, 

kisses to El Greco











5.










20.











24.









33.









45.










and these thanks to Kilgore Trout:











4










44









49










64









65









67









85










89









90


















2









3









6









7 - photo by elaine tam









31









67 - photo by elaine tam









68









70









75









88









89


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks again to *KilgoreTrout{/b] who deserves some sort of medal:


LISBON, Portugal










1









2









3









4









5








10










12









14









17









37









38









39









48











59










66









67









80







*


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

*Vilnius*









































rest of the pictures are by S_P, Vaidas, John, Mantaz, specz, Danilem - all from http://tinkle.miestai.net


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Athens aerials


















a fraction of the city, showing the 3rd most crowded place in the world, hemmed in by mountains, a sea of midrises, 7 - 12 storeys:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Athens looks much bigger than it actually is. When looking at it one could easily belive the city has a population of 10 million.


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is a few more Athens aerials:


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

edit


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

a lot of people told me Russia is Asia and a lot of people told me Russia is Europe....so what exactly is the right continent for russia?
I love St.Peterburgs but they still have skinheads and hate crimes..that is really bad for their city's image. 

The City of Arts and Sciences is so cool and refreshing


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

Hard to say where is Russia .. 

You can`t say Kamcatka is in Europe..
You can`t say Kalingrad is in Asia...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

*Vienna*

Pictures I took myself:




























Not my pictures but still from Vienna:









Imperial Palace









Cool sureal villa (Otto Wagner Villa 1 now owned by a contemporary artist)


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Wow, Athens looks so incredibly dense 
Looks a bit like Barcelona in white 
I really like it.

Great pics everyone, keep'em coming.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Pictures I´ve found: Thanks to whoever took them.

Brussels







Athens





Frankfurt



Paris


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Aerials of *Lisbon*
Photos by CS-TOA


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ wow...so beautiful...amazing city. :drool:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

All pictures made by me:

Barcelona



















Valencia



















London










Rotterdam










Warsaw



















Prague


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Lisbon
*


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

I generally don't like the aerial pics of Athens... but people seem to like it's density....groundlevel looks much more appealing for me.


I will return with some street level pics.


----------



## URBN+Soup (Dec 23, 2005)

*Small European Cities
to small?
a lot of beautyness!*

info about pics? dx click&properties






*Bruges [Belgium]*






















































*Dinan [France]*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing pics everyone!


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lyon , France

photo by Olympique Lyonnais


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

From stuckonscotland.co.uk

Edinburgh


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*ATHENS, GREECE*



















































































































































thanks to Christos for posting them.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Nafplion, Greece*

Nafplion, the former Greek capital is a romantic city located on the Peloponese in Southern *Greece*. 

Lovely pics by Kuvvaci...

































































and some extras


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

some Pics of Hamburg (not mine)

http://img-b.fotocommunity.com/17/7461817.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img-b.fotocommunity.com/50/7456350.jpg

cranes and houses


















the town hall













































low tide in the Speicherstadt. Don't go out of the door, please!









Harbor is burning. Call the fire brigade



























town hall and surroundings









a ship's going to be built


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Munich (not mine, too  )



















the new Allianz-Arena in red









...and white









http://img-b.fotocommunity.com/82/7453282.jpg

this pic of the Hofgarten was not taken in summer









lots of churches, the Frauenkirche in the middle









Olympiaturm and Olympiastadion









the Alps in the background


















I very like that pic









futuristic subway station









the town hall









another subway station









BMW headquarter









Oktoberfest '06


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Frankfurt

looks like another 9/11


















good and evil


















Hopefully, Frankfurts future won't look like that.









British weather in the most american german city.









view to the west



























main station









half-timbered houses, in contrast to the scrapers









christmas fair


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Edinburgh, a city punctuated by dead volcanoes, the castle with the medieval city on one side and the 'New Town' on the other, a vast stretch of Georgian town planning.









for scale, can you see the little man?










the 300 year old 'New Town:


















the medieval old Town (pic below shows the entry bridge into this highrise labyrinth of ancient streets perched on the hill):


















































the gigantic Forth Bridge, (bright red):









the Edinburgh Festival, the worlds largest arts festival:

























Legendary New Years Eve celebrations, one of the best in the world: Hogmonay




























the military tattoo:


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Some more Athens:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Lovely Athens...
So many times under-represented.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Yeah...Athens looks very beatiful, green and sunny! Love the streetscape shots!

Edinburgh looks awesome too, a true world-city!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Edinburgh looks really nice on this aerials, organized and well planned.


----------



## Cobain (Sep 11, 2002)

*Madrid, Spain*

These are not my pictures:


----------



## URBN+Soup (Dec 23, 2005)

*Small European Cities - part II*

*a lot of beautyness!*






*San Gimignano [Italy]*




























































*Cesky Krumlov [Czech republic]*


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Those first pics of Athens aerials are way dated.

Athens aerials

























pics from Greek forums (various forumers)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This shot is just scary... considering it only shows one side of the panoramic,
and even then it only shows what's up to the Eiffel Tower, not beyond...

It looks like the city is neverending - falling off the edge of the earth to the right


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Paris is amazing! Look at the density!

London


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

So friggin lovely - best thread ever!


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Italy and Germany have some great cities -- they are under represented here, especially Italy -- few Italians seem to post compared to the Spanish forumers..wonder why, they have great cities to show off too.


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Lille looks underrated -- amazing beauty there -- similar to a belgian city in style of architecture. Enough Athens.. More Munch, Berlin, Hamburg, Belgrade, Llubjana, Oslo, Minsk.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looks very beatiful!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A big part of Lille urban area is located in Belgium
The last stop of Lille subway line 2 is at the Belgium Border


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Lyon is wonderful, I like French cities very much :yes:


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Ok, I know people have seen enough pictures of Athens...  But I wanted to share one more post, this time not the usual aerial or tourist spots but typical street scenes inside the heart of the city. Most photos provided by Kuvacci. It gives you a very real feel of walking around.


Sorry for more, I just thought people would enjoy them, not trying to shove Athens down your throat. :lol: (plus I was working on this for some time, before any of the other posts came, so sorry)



Athens streetscenes, the good, the bad and the normal:





















































































































































































































































---
























































----------


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

DRESDEN, Germany, rebuilt after 100,000 civilians died in Allied firebombing of WWII









1945

Today


LuckyLuke said:


> Here are some more...





LuckyLuke said:


> Some more from Dresden


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

12




Skyland said:


> *YES!*
> 
> Dresden-Neustadt (right banks of Elbe river):
> 
> ...


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Dresden is off the wall!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff - Europes youngest capital (of Wales, UK).

Civic Center ( http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421369
)









2000 yr old castle (once owned by the richest man in the world)










inside










75,000 seater Millenium stadium










one of the business districts










Pierhead building in the bay










clock tower of city hall










old post office and stadium house










Severn bridges linking Wales to England










Castell coch on outskirts of city










inside










Millenium center (opera house and arts venue)



















inside



















Welsh paliament (the senydd -translates as senate) all open to public and environmentally friendly (uses geothermal solar etc._










inside



















city hall










1000yr old cathedral










shopping street










Rohl Dahl plass



















city lawn










University










check out my links for more


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

An areal picture of the city centre of Vienna.
The inner city you see there is on the UNESCO world heritage list:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Luzern/Lucerne:


----------



## wilczur257 (Dec 28, 2006)

Warsaw-old city








































































































































































and other parts of warsaw


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

wow!!!!!!!!!! this is the best thread i've seen in SSC so far

i want to see more pics...Milan, Montecarlo, Nice, Budapest, etccc... but please not in this page, wait for more comments...

bye


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I can't believe they rebuilt Warsaw from scratch (large parts of Vienna too).


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> large parts of Vienna too


Huh?


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Plovdiv, Bulgaria. Pics are not mine.











































































































































































































































The main drag



























New Year's Eve






























































































































The Roman theatre on one of the hills


































































































































































The rowing canal, one of the best in Europe


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^wow! I heard Plovdiv was full of old buildings but never seen it for myself until now. Thanks. The mix of architecture is great.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Huh?


Not alot of people know that Vienna was heavily bombed during WWII. Its been restored beautifully.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I've never even heard of Plovdiv.
It looks really nice. The New Year's Eve shot is awesome.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't put 100 pics in a single posthno:


----------



## wilczur257 (Dec 28, 2006)

85 % of warsaw was destroyed, old town is nice but before WW II was more beautiful for exemple communi reconstructions:








today:


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

im kind of frustrated of just seeing polish stuff :?


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

I passed through Plovdiv on a bus. We got ten minutes to buy a hot dog and hop back in, what a waste, not to mention the hot dog was pretty awful.

.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Naples












































[


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

..........Naples


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow! Naples looks great!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Naples IS great.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Naples looks awesome indeed.
Didn't know it's such a nice city.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

boeing777 said:


> ..........Naples


Naples? If I'm not mistaken this is Milan.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ In Milan there is another version:"Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II"(1865).
In Naples it is named "Galleria Umberto I"(1890).

Milan:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viktor-Emanuel-Galerie
Naples:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galleria_Umberto_I_(Napoli)


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

......Naples


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

boeing777 said:


> ^^ In Milan there is another version:"Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II"(1865).
> In Naples it is named "Galleria Umberto I"(1890).
> 
> Milan:
> ...


Thank you for info, this is new fact for me.

And let me say Italy has some of the most beautiful cities in the world. Not one, not two but many. And Naples is one of them for sure, I hope I will visit it some day. So far I was only in Venice and Trieste.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> Not alot of people know that Vienna was heavily bombed during WWII. Its been restored beautifully.


Actually you are right insofar as Vienna being bombed heavily. 1/4 of the buildings have damaged or destroyed. as far as I know.

Furthermore is it correct that some large central and important buildings that did not survive the war, were restored again. For example the States Opera (the inside is today to a large part not as lavish as it once was but still appropriate, and as I have heard the acoustic improved) and the Stephansdom. 

However historic parts of the city you see today are those that were not destroyed during the war. The destroyed buildings are easy to find, just look for ugly postwar buildings in between of the historic streets. But one should not be unhappy nonetheless. I mean at least did the Viennese authorities decide to not destroy the citiscape and building the postwar buildings in mostly appropriate dimensions and location. Unlike other cities especially in Germany where the authorities thought they have to construct modern cities completely from the scratch, with highways through the very centre of the city etc... (and where effectively the post war period brought more buildings to fall than the war)


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Plovdiv looks so awesome. Do larger parts of it look that nice, totally restaurated and neat? 

Anyway, its just so lovely. I would say Romania has very great potential on the field of tourism with such gems. I just hope it will choose the higher quality kind of tourism not the cheap, where the hords of rudes start to invade it.

I think what is going on in Hermannstadt/Sibiu is a really good start in the very right direction as far as it comes to culture and tourism.

Romania keep on!


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Monaco:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Slartibartfas - change ur post quick! check out where Plovdiv is. And ta for the info on Vienna, Im glad the authorities there were more civic minded. In UK beautiful cities were heavily damaged in the war in a similar way as Vienna, such as Birmingham and Portsmouth, Southampton and Bristol. Unlike other UK cities they were heavily damaged but not destroyed. The authorities, instead of restoring the area, went and bulldozed the remainder and put up awful brutalist concrete and motorways through the centre, over the next 30 years. Its taken another 20 years to start repairing their damage done, but many mnay buildings seem lost forever .


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Viseu, Portugal*
A city in northern Portugal where part of my family is from.










Pictures by JohnnyMass:

















































































































































* ----->>>*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

It can also be a bit scary sometimes


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Plovdiv is Bulgaria btw, not Romania.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> Plovdiv is Bulgaria btw, not Romania.


Oh, sorry for that embarrassing mistake. I can imagine how annoying it must be for Bulgarians and Romanians to be thrown into one single pot far too often.

So Plovdiv is in Bulgaria. I only can remember an article that claimed that Romania has more towns with that old and romantic flair (even though many of them are a bit desolate), and that in Bulgaria those towns are not as common. 

Is Plovdiv the exemption or was this article not fair towards Bulgaria?


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

Lublin, Poland


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

Slartibartfas said:


> Oh, sorry for that embarrassing mistake. I can imagine how annoying it must be for Bulgarians and Romanians to be thrown into one single pot far too often.
> 
> So Plovdiv is in Bulgaria. I only can remember an article that claimed that Romania has more towns with that old and romantic flair (even though many of them are a bit desolate), and that in Bulgaria those towns are not as common.
> 
> Is Plovdiv the exemption or was this article not fair towards Bulgaria?


The person who wrote the article didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

sihi's photos od Lublin are just awesome
spent some time usin' photoshop, didn't ya?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

here's a nice one of Lvov in Ukraine - the undiscovered Prague












































old pic from the 80s


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Lwow is rather undiscovered Cracow than Prague


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yep, I think the largest East European 'Old Towns' are Prague, Budapest, Krakow and Lvov in that order. (^Gdansk and Warsaw should be somewhere in there too Im sure).


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Prague, Budapest, Krakow and Lvov as well as Vienna share something together.


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

*ISTANBUL*

And here are the some pictures from istanbul. those are my photos...


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Sihi, do you have a hi-res of this? I'd love to use it for a background, it's beautiful!


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

they said France has the most castles in all of Europe
but what about England they seem to have lots.....with all the surviving monarch I don't think they're far behind

and is this true......Italy has 80% of the world's fine arts.....I heard it on Lonely planet.....sounds kind of exxagerating


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

*Istanbul*

Amazing Bosphorus










Taksim


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

*istanbul*


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

*Izmir (third largest city in Turkey)*

Konak Square


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

*Antalya*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Rome*

_*Tempietto del Bramante, Gianicolo*_









_*S. Maria della Pace*_









_*S. Ivo alla Sapienza*_









_*Madonnella, Via dei Coronari*_









_*Navona Square*_









_*St. Eustachio*_









_*Cancelleria Apostolica*_









_*Fontana dell'Acqua Paola, Gianicolo*_









_*S. Ignazio*_









_*Piazza dei Burrò*_









_*S. Maria in Trastevere*_


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Well i dont know if France has the most castles in the world, but i know that there are a hell of alot in the UK (not just England!). You will find more castles in Wales and Scotland as these lands were subjugated - in fact Wales has more castles per area than anywhere in the world.

here is an example, Caerphilly castle (just outside Cardiff) is the second largest in Europe after Windsor castle










Castle coch (outskirts of Cardiff)


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Taken from my own Vienna thread... (Clicky-dee-click!)


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Oldest Capital in Europe! 
































































































































































photos sourced from http://www.mccullagh.org/


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

bang said:


> they said France has the most castles in all of Europe
> but what about England they seem to have lots.....with all the surviving monarch I don't think they're far behind
> 
> and is this true......Italy has 80% of the world's fine arts.....I heard it on Lonely planet.....sounds kind of exxagerating



yes it's true...and many others are in foreigns museums...look at the UNESCO list...or bettere come to Italy! :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very nice! Keep em coming!


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

*Prague*









Charles Bridge







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Prague is feckin amazing. I am moved.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Prague is awesome looking! :drool:


Here's a few pics of Copenhagen from yesterday ( March 27 )


16C+ and not a cloud in the sky - gotta love global warming! 
































































Want to see more pics of Copenhagen - well check out my Summer 07 thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12378797#post12378797


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I cant get over how amazing this panorama is:


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

zwolle the netherlands


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Germany is very under-represented in this thread! None of Berlin, Hamburg, Munich, Cologne, Frankfurt, Heidelberg, etc...?

I've seen way too many of Athens :tongue2:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Introducing the city: its population is 13 million, unofficial population 
nearer 20 million. Its thousands of years old and a heady mix between 
Paris, Damascus and San Fransisco (architecture aswell as outlook),
East meets West, old meets new and what Newsweek is calling the 
new 'world's coolest city' (last time it did this was London 1995) 
precisely for the juxtapositions you can find so few places elsewhere- 
girls in miniskirts passing the mosques, ancient teahouses next to gay bars.
It also happens to be one of the friendliest cities in the world.

In short Istanbul = zeitgeist. Its currently the world's best kept secret 
but not for long - tourism is expected to rise dramatically as 
the 'secret' gets out, and foreign visitors will reach 10 million in the 
next 2 years alone.











ok enough blah, I gives you the city on two continents:


1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.










27.









28.









29.









30.










31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.










41.









42.









43.









44.









45.










46.









47.









48.

49.









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.










56.









57.










58.









59.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

> Germany is very under-represented in this thread! None of Berlin, Hamburg, Munich, Cologne, Frankfurt, Heidelberg, etc...?


Here you are:

some pics from Düsseldorf, a city with 500.000-600.000 inhabitants in the Rhine-Ruhr area, also capital of the state Northrine-Westphalia

parliament of Northrine-Westphalia:
[/IMG]http://www.fotocityguide.de/fcg_photos/medienhafen/duesseldorf-medienhafen_049.jpg[/IMG]




















the Media Harbor area:


















































































headquarter of a TV-Sender























































a shopping mall:









the same mall by day:


















the city hall:













































the art gallery:









the theatre:



























metro station Oberbilk:




































a shopping mall:


















the Rhine promenade:












































































































castle Benrath:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Rostock on the Baltic Sea:




























construction of a ship:






















































commieblocks



























the harbor:

















































































Heiligendamm


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

My hometown




Vienna



Schönbrunn, old emperor residence



















































Belvedere, prince Eugen residence



















Graben



























Burgtheater











City Hall



























Opera











Winter



























Parliament



























Museum of historical art



















Hofburg











































Saint Stephen's Cathedral


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

Im sure this thread will give Easyjet a signifigant rise in profits


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Cordial thanks friedemann, these are some astonishing shots of Düsseldorf :applause: As well as all the others at this thread, some great efforts here.

And Prague is doubtless the architecturally greatest city of its size - in the world. I've visited it several times (at the same time of the year, always at Assumption Day, in order to meet some old friends) and it improved year by year in a ravishing speed. Great to see that it gratefully keeps its treasures. Something which many big German cities still have to learn.


----------



## ozanoral (Dec 12, 2007)

*Istanbul...*


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

Vienna is like Paris, but somehow looking at the architecture they're not the same
Paris is more bulky (the overal feeling not the architecture) and Vienna is so slender
Vienna is cool


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Great collection of European cities. I like the cities of central europe, really!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

from pics, prague is the most beautiful for me.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Heidelberg


















































































































































































































whadda crazy house!


















"betreutes Trinken" - supervised boozing


















canteen of the university:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sweet I've been looking for this thread!!! :happy:

Too many pics on each page though!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Vienna is very beautiful 

I really like this shot of Istanbul :lol:


----------

